# New fertility friend



## JANADDER

Hi I'm new   I have finally plucked up courage to say hello. Me and hubby have just had 1st cycle and are gutted as it didn't work, we were so close only a day away from the dreaded blood test when blood arrived with clots, not a nice memory we thought like many others we would be lucky but it wasn't our turn yet. Feel a bit numb know it will get easier but seems like a piece of us has been ripped away. Its good to know there are people out there that do really know what were going through and understand, we have good friends and family but its nice to know we have people who truly know what its like, best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Janadder

Welcome to fertility friends

I am very sorry to hear that ur first cycle didnt work for you

 to u and ur DH

Are u planning on cycling again soon??

Why not come and join us on The Chitter chatters, where we all gather together for a good gossip together.

If ur planning on cycling again why not have a look at cycle buddies, there u will find a few or a lot of ladies who are planning to cycle together and get some friendship and support along the way.

Welcome once again

Best wishes

Emilyxx


----------



## chick66

Hi there
Welcome to FF.
Just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear your first cycle didn't work. Are you planning for another attempt soon?
Chick


----------



## saphy75

hi Jan

welcome to ff, sorry to read your first cycle failed  it is devastating i know but you will feel better soon.

as emily said please come and join us on the chatters here is a link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,131.0.html

good luck for future cycles

pam xx


----------



## nicky30

Hi Jan

We had a negative result from our first ICSI cycle a week ago so I know how you are feeling.

We are lucky enough to have some frozen embryos left so are hoping to try a cycle with them in March time. 

I know what you mean about good family etc but there's nothing like the support you get from the girls on here  

Welcome to the site. Hope to see you around the boards.

Nicky x


----------



## JANADDER

hi thask sfor you message its nice to hear from someone who really understands, think i will join a chit chatty room soon xxx


----------



## JANADDER

ps we had some frosties too (two ) (is that right) but unsure what to do about them should we keep them for another time or use them now 
have regular periods so know you can use them without the drugs I have been told.


----------

